# BROKEN ENGINE????



## Regulus4908 (Mar 16, 2010)

So sometime mid last week my altima started to make some rattleing noises and it seemed like it was comming from the engine so obviously i was worried so i stoped driving the car as much as i could maybe drove 30 miles since it stated if that brought it to the nissan dealer here in town and after about 3-4 hours they call me and tell me that the catilitic converter has gone bad and that the inside of the catilitic converter got sucked into the engine and now my whole Fing ENGINE is toast now before i brought it in there was no issues as far as the car running hot loss of power or ne thing like that the engine light came on a lil while ago and i brought it to another mechanic and he said to run sum techron fuel system cleaner through it cause the something wasnt cleaning properly or w.e i think he mention the catilitic converter so big thanks to him for not paying attention now they are telling me they want 5,000k used 7,000 NEW i dont know much if ne thing about cars so im looking for somone to tell me it this seems accurate


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if it's the 2.5L 4cyl, this is a common problem on the Sentra SE-R and Spec V motors (same motor) for those years, where the precat breaks and gets sucked into the engine.

This is a warranty/manufacturing issue and the dealer should replace the motor free of charge.

FYI, the precat is a recall on the SE-R and Spec V for probably the same year as your car.


----------



## Regulus4908 (Mar 16, 2010)

ya its a 2002 2.5 i4 motor its just a regular altima and how would i figure out if its supposed to be done for free i did bring it to a nissan dealership and i bought it used from my mother who bought it from the previous owner would it still be covered under warenty i have 115k on the motor


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Regulus4908 said:


> they are telling me they want 5,000k used 7,000 NEW i dont know much if ne thing about cars so im looking for somone to tell me it this seems accurate


2002-----2.5...........Put that much into it and you are nuts. Scrap it if they do not cover it under warranty


----------



## Regulus4908 (Mar 16, 2010)

well i know the price is way out there i can get a engine for 600 with 70k on it but i was wondering about the breaking engine thing more than ne thing


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that precat thing is a recall. I'd call them and tell 'em you're aware of the precat recall and want it covered by the dealer or you'll have to contact corporate.


----------



## Regulus4908 (Mar 16, 2010)

bro if that works u better start a paypal account cause ima hook u up


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol. had paypal for years


----------



## legendz (Jan 7, 2006)

I got the same exact problem a few weeks ago. Dealership quoted me $4900 to have it fixed/replaced. I wasn't aware it was a recall b/c the dealership specifically stated it wasn't and even tried to go through corporate only to get the run around and eventually turned down as expected. For now it is just sitting outside like a giant paperweight. Does anyeone have any recommendations on this situation?


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, getting them covered with that many miles and from '02 is going to be a PITA. I'd just start shopping around for a replacement engine. You should be able to get the QR swapped out for about $500-$700.


----------

